# Here I am posting away..:)



## Guest (May 29, 1999)

I have had so many tummy problems lately that my fibro seems small compared to the churning gut...However.. I am bummed because my awesome physical therapist is moving in 2 weeks..I have been with her a year and she knows her stuff.. I am under the care of an orthopedic doc since the car accident.. But, my physical therapist and chiropractor have both told me that they absolutely believe I have a classic case of FMS... I havent gone to a rhematory doctor yet because truthfully... I refuse to go on antidepressants and all these other medications.. They upset my tummy, make you gain weight and I just would rather try naturally to get this stuff under control.. There are some really good days.. and some pretty rotten days.. Pacing myself seems to be everything at this point in my life... Anyway, I will chat with you guys later.. thanks for listening.. Donna


----------

